# What is (ethical) activism to a Reformed Christian?



## xirtam (Jan 4, 2014)

Again, I will be faced with another project, which has me scratching my head. I am to create "A written project plan demonstrating how one would develop an activist project linked to an ethical concern." 

For some reason, I am not gathering that Reformed Christians would classify themselves as activists in the sense painted here. 

Could someone comment to what extent Christians ought to be activists, or at least define what an activist would mean to a reformed Christian?

I would think that someone proclaiming the gospel of Jesus Christ, in the hopes that God would change the heart by the power of the Holy Spirit, to be active in the great commission commanded by our Lord and Savior.

Then again, I'm not sure.

In Christ,


----------



## Edward (Jan 4, 2014)

xirtam said:


> For some reason, I am not gathering that Reformed Christians would classify themselves as activists in the sense painted here.



I may be missing your point. What is the 'sense painted here'? Because the Presbyterian churches that I've been a member of have been interested in impacting the community and the world.


----------



## xirtam (Jan 4, 2014)

Edward said:


> xirtam said:
> 
> 
> > For some reason, I am not gathering that Reformed Christians would classify themselves as activists in the sense painted here.
> ...



Hey, Edward. I don't have a point, really. Please don't misunderstand me. I have no clue as to what I am talking about. I don't have any clue as to what Christian activism is or is not. What I am somewhat hinting at is that a liberal definition may or may not be different from a more conservative or reformed definition. The "sense painted here" is my own course requirements and what they might define as activism. 

I am hoping that someone could, "comment to what extent Christians ought to be activists, or at least define what an activist would mean to a reformed Christian?" And in a sense, my question is connected the other thread where I asked about ethical ecumenicalism., but then again, I am not sure of the exact connections or how these things interrelate. 

Hopefully that may clear up what I am saying, but like I said, I am in the dark as to the right terms and questions that I ought to be using and making.


----------



## Edward (Jan 4, 2014)

If it's a liberal seminary or prof, they might be trying to smoke out conservatives by looking for folks who pick the easy choice of abortion. But as we've seen in a recent thread on PB, on member's church in engaging in activism by in that area by supporting a home for unwed mothers. 

Throw them a curveball back by selecting a subject like slavery, or sex workers, both of which my local church has tried to address. 

Or are you taking the position that the church should ignore such worldly concerns except through, perhaps, prayer? I think there is room for more than that encompassed in the Sixth Commandment, and would refer to 135 and 136 of the Larger Catechism. See also 141 and 142, and to a lesser extent 138 and 139.


----------



## xirtam (Jan 4, 2014)

Edward said:


> Or are you taking the position that the church should ignore such worldly concerns except through, perhaps, prayer?




I guess what I am saying is that I do not have a position and that is why I am seeking advice on the PB. Other than that, I do like your curve ball advice.


----------



## Miss Marple (Jan 4, 2014)

An activist project linked to an ethical concern might be:

- starting a pro-life pregnancy center
- opening a shelter for battered women
- starting a drug dependency recovery project
- opening a halfway house for released prisoners

These would be activist things that Christians, it seems to me, can and should do, that address serious contemporary ethical concerns.


----------



## xirtam (Jan 4, 2014)

Miss Marple said:


> An activist project linked to an ethical concern might be:
> 
> - starting a pro-life pregnancy center
> - opening a shelter for battered women
> ...



Okay, Thank you.

But I guess, again, this bleeds over to my ethical ecumenicalism thread (or at least it does for my understanding anyway).

Are ethical endeavors or activist projects to be taken up with arms linked with other religions, or for that matter, people with no religion at all?


----------



## JoannaV (Jan 4, 2014)

The differences may well be in the "how" such a project is developed and organised. Is it individual Christians, is it Churches, who works with whom...so yes, your other thread may be the key!
If you simply need to write a description of one possible project, then you could choose something simple that does not require you to flesh out all those details. Though you will still need to think through them yourselves, you don't necessarily need to reach a conclusion in order to complete _this _project. Ie, pick something non-ecumenical. Maybe without too much elder involvement needed.


----------



## GloriousBoaz (Jan 5, 2014)

Tell them you are going to preach the gosepl for your project and when the hearts of people are changed you'll be letting God get to the root instead of trying to treat the symptoms, and when they start to knit pick you start preaching them the gospel lol. j/k 

For me for some reason sex/human trafficking has always just punched me right in the heart, something that when you learn about what goes on there in that darkness it just rises up in you to not just stand by but rather you want to see justice served.

The abolitionists for human abortion are doing some great things.

I think the major categories have been mentioned, racism (civil rights), slavery, politics (not my bag baby lol), human rights third world countries, etc. Either way there is a lot of hurt, brokenness, sin and darkness out there to be fought, but my advice stands that doing it is a purely secular manner just attempts to deal with the symptoms and not the deseases though it is good anytime darkness is shut down, I'd like to see the light be a lasting light.


----------



## xirtam (Jan 5, 2014)

JoannaV said:


> The differences may well be in the "how" such a project is developed and organised. Is it individual Christians, is it Churches, who works with whom...so yes, your other thread may be the key!
> If you simply need to write a description of one possible project, then you could choose something simple that does not require you to flesh out all those details. Though you will still need to think through them yourselves, you don't necessarily need to reach a conclusion in order to complete _this _project. Ie, pick something non-ecumenical. Maybe without too much elder involvement needed.




Thank you, Joanna. Your 'how' question is good, but it has me thinking about 'why'. I'll ask in the other thread. (This is what I asked over there: Can two groups of people, Christians and XYZ, work on an ethical ecumenical endeavor, if the "why" is different? If "why" they are doing it is different, won't that create difficulty in the operation of "how" it is done, properly at least?)

In Christ,


----------



## xirtam (Jan 5, 2014)

GloriousBoaz said:


> Tell them you are going to preach the gosepl for your project and when the hearts of people are changed you'll be letting God get to the root instead of trying to treat the symptoms, and when they start to knit pick you start preaching them the gospel lol. j/k
> 
> For me for some reason sex/human trafficking has always just punched me right in the heart, something that when you learn about what goes on there in that darkness it just rises up in you to not just stand by but rather you want to see justice served.
> 
> ...



Thank you, Peter. This is what I am getting at with my original post. Are we not to take on these types of projects with the aim at saving souls? I mean, if the goal is only to "stop" the things from happening, without a clear understanding of the purpose of man to glorify God and enjoy Him forever, then are we not missing the boat completely? 

Again, these are just questions, because I myself am not sure of the answers.

In Christ,


----------



## Edward (Jan 5, 2014)

xirtam said:


> Are we not to take on these types of projects with the aim at saving souls?



One of the dangers there, of course, is that you may be making rice Christians. 

I've gone back and forth on the issue of doing good works (apart from diaconal ministries) solely to 'do good' - it's a trap that the mainline denominations fell into, although at this point, I wonder if that did not push me too far the other way. 

I'd again refer you to the WCF questions I referenced above. And I'd add to that the diaconal aspect - Certainly we are called to minister to the orphan and the widow indeed within the church (and some would argue an even broader mandate for the deacons). So I'd be fairly comfortable in answering that question 'no'. 

But why would you think that, say, operating a home for unwed mothers, or ministering to the addict, or the slave might not, in God's providence, provide you with an opportunity to share the Good News. 

And finally, remember, we don't save souls, although the Lord may permit us to be instruments through which he works.


----------



## GloriousBoaz (Jan 6, 2014)

I think the social gospeler's miss the boat completely, and those who follow the st. Francis quote "Preach with your good deeds, and if necessary use words" miss the boat, because it isn't either/or it is both/and. Love with Words and deeds. We see the effects of being imbalanced on this issue. Those who are words only are liable to become hypocrites and those who are actions only can save a person's life but leave their soul to go to hell. In 1 Peter 4:10~11 it shows a Christian's gifts will generally fall into one category or the other, speaking or serving, but this is by no means the exclusion to other duties. Those who are pastors for instance should have gifts of shepherding, speaking hospitality, etc. Not just one. 

But when it comes to really helping people to me truth is king. We live in a culture that is saturated with psychology, sociology, and worldly philosophies, why not bring scripture to the table whenever possible, Christ did: "It is written". Just don't let it be from a life that isn't living that truth because then you are in hypocrisy and don't keep your mouth shut when it would lead to you being ashamed of the gospel. You don't have to cram scripture down people's throats all the time but you can speak truth always. It's a tough balance and when it relates to activism I simply live by "anything done without faith is sin", "Whatever you do do it to the glory of God" and "I am not ashamed of the gospel for it is the power of God unto salvation for everyone that believes" and "And he is the head of the body, the church. He is the beginning, the firstborn from the dead, that in everything he might be preeminent." 

At the beginning of Apologia Radio their buffer says something like "Well if they didn't want Jesus in the public square they shouldn't have crucified Him in the public square." Jesus Christ is Lord of all and He has chosen us to be the vessels so take His truth into all the world. "Faith comes through hearing and hearing of the Word of God" His Word does not return void. "By the foolishness of preaching God saw fit to save some." 

I just noticed this is in the philosophy section so I'll add this thought that there is no justification from an atheistic worldview to be moral or even have epistemic certainty to be able to think and therefore do activism, the necessary preconditions for intelligibility and the justification for morality only come from Christ and He deserves credit always, not secular humanism, which can inadvertently get the credit by omission when not credit is verbally stated. 

Here's one last thought out of around 250 times in the epistles the Name Jesus only appears about a dozen times without the title Christ or Lord (and some of those have other titles like Son of God or Priest of the order of Melchizedek). Why is this? Well a pastor once painted this picture. He has a person in his congregation who is an ultimate fighter and he came up one day with his family and received prayer and then talked casually a bit and he asked him if he still had a contract with the UFC. Well he modestly said yes. Well on the way home in the car this pastor realized that he had just seen him fight a few weeks ago and he won the championship, he was the champ! Well he was embarrassed he didn't realize this when they talked and he then called him, complimented the champ on his modesty but also said "I can't believe you didn't say anything, you earned that title, if it were me i'd wear that belt at church!" He then brings this analogy to Christ who suffered the wrath of God the Father and he earned the title Christ. Anyways this story really struck home with me because of how most people in my circles just call Him Jesus but rarely add "Christ" or "Lord" and this could be were a lot of the effeminate, sentimental, watercolor Jesus view of Christ has come from. In the same way Jesus Christ has earned the right to have His name spoken in every arena of life, from petitioning planned parenthood, to civil rights, to epistomology, to a conversation with your co~worker or neighbor, everywhere in the heavens and on earth.


----------



## JoannaV (Jan 6, 2014)

It depends to some extent on the "project". If a Christian and a Muslim are walking down the street, and see a man fall over, it would seem perfectly fine for them both to grab an arm and haul him back on his feet. A silly example perhaps, but there are "activist projects" that are almost this simple.
The more people who are involved, and the more formally organised the project, the greater need for agreement on "why".

Signing a petition is an activist activity.

Real life example from a blog I read: Christian woman discovers the conditions at a certain orphanage are awful, to say the least. She informs the officials, blogs about it, tells people how they can help. Result: a new director is installed to bring the orphanage up to acceptable standards and families are found for many of the older children.


----------



## Miss Marple (Jan 6, 2014)

I'd say the motivation would be to love your neighbor as yourself; and to see God's word upheld.

Displaying mercy is Christlike, and I would not be too troubled about that motivation. I'd certainly keep it gospel centered.


----------



## xirtam (Jan 7, 2014)

Edward said:


> xirtam said:
> 
> 
> > Are we not to take on these types of projects with the aim at saving souls?
> ...



I'm not sure what a "rice Christian" is, unless you are making a reference to me being in Korea. Although, I do understand that we do not want to fall into the trap of just being nice Christians...

Thank you for your continual reference to the WCF, because I think in the end, those will be the greatest of the resources offered, after the bible. As for your "no" to my question, it may be warranted and correct, but I think that my confusing is drawing the line or understanding which hat that I am wearing. Presently, I am a Christian, but the seminary course that I am taking is for MDiv students, so I wonder if I am trying to find one answer for two possible scenarios. Really, I am just wondering.

I mean, you mention from the perspective of the elder, so I guess there is the perspective of the pastor and the perspective of Mr. and Ms. Jones who are sitting in the back pew. I wonder do those situations change the purpose of the activist project. 

As for your rhetorical question about sharing the Good News, I have no problem with sharing the good news during such endeavors, but I am wondering whether or not that that should be the purpose, rather than just shelter, food and protection. The reason why I am saying that is (just on the surface), providing a home for an unwed mother is not enough to stop fornication or to deter it for that matter, nor just talking with someone who has an addiction to drugs, or providing help to the enslaved individual. 

I am sure there will be a time and place for when the gospel can be properly and fully delivered. I mean, most times the person will have to be brought out of harms way and then as opportunity arises the gospel can be presented. If someone was in a burning house, we would not try to present the gospel, before we pulled them to safety. I understand that, but I am wondering, is our goal to save the soul or the flesh? Maybe that brings me back to your own point that has two polar opposite answers that does not bring about a proper solution. It might be a mix of both, but that mix is what I am trying to figure out here.

Additionally, I am aware that the LORD is the only savior of souls, I was just referring to Proverbs 11:30, "The fruit of the righteous is a tree of life, And he who is wise wins souls."

In Christ,


----------



## xirtam (Jan 7, 2014)

GloriousBoaz said:


> I think the social gospeler's miss the boat completely, and those who follow the st. Francis quote "Preach with your good deeds, and if necessary use words" miss the boat, because it isn't either/or it is both/and. Love with Words and deeds. We see the effects of being imbalanced on this issue. Those who are words only are liable to become hypocrites and those who are actions only can save a person's life but leave their soul to go to hell. In 1 Peter 4:10~11 it shows a Christian's gifts will generally fall into one category or the other, speaking or serving, but this is by no means the exclusion to other duties. Those who are pastors for instance should have gifts of shepherding, speaking hospitality, etc. Not just one.
> 
> But when it comes to really helping people to me truth is king. We live in a culture that is saturated with psychology, sociology, and worldly philosophies, why not bring scripture to the table whenever possible, Christ did: "It is written". Just don't let it be from a life that isn't living that truth because then you are in hypocrisy and don't keep your mouth shut when it would lead to you being ashamed of the gospel. You don't have to cram scripture down people's throats all the time but you can speak truth always. It's a tough balance and when it relates to activism I simply live by "anything done without faith is sin", "Whatever you do do it to the glory of God" and "I am not ashamed of the gospel for it is the power of God unto salvation for everyone that believes" and "And he is the head of the body, the church. He is the beginning, the firstborn from the dead, that in everything he might be preeminent."
> 
> ...



Thanks again, Pierre. You have given me a lot to think about.

In Christ,


----------



## xirtam (Jan 7, 2014)

JoannaV said:


> It depends to some extent on the "project". If a Christian and a Muslim are walking down the street, and see a man fall over, it would seem perfectly fine for them both to grab an arm and haul him back on his feet. A silly example perhaps, but there are "activist projects" that are almost this simple.
> The more people who are involved, and the more formally organised the project, the greater need for agreement on "why".
> 
> Signing a petition is an activist activity.
> ...



True, Joanna, but I think that I am referring to projects that require organization and a commitment to a standard. I say that not to belittle your response, but because I am doing an organized project and I think that is what is required. 

So, the question is, "Whose standards are the members to meet?" or "Why are we organizing for this project?" The Christian would say for the glory of God. What would the others say?


----------



## xirtam (Jan 7, 2014)

Miss Marple said:


> I'd say the motivation would be to love your neighbor as yourself; and to see God's word upheld.
> 
> Displaying mercy is Christlike, and I would not be too troubled about that motivation. I'd certainly keep it gospel centered.



I agree with that sentiment.


----------



## xirtam (Jan 24, 2014)

I have been listening to some reformed teachers (Frame, Doriani and many others) teach about the idea of the "eye for an eye and tooth for a tooth" legislation as the best possible rule for government.

Since I know so little, it is very hard for me to search and come up with this topic.

Does anyone know what this is called in particular? I see it as a good topic for research, but I have no idea what I am looking for.

In Christ,


----------



## xirtam (Jan 24, 2014)

Is it restorative justice? Or what is the "Christian ethics" term, if there is one? Is it good, bad, ugly?

Could an activist project be taken up in this field?


----------



## xirtam (Jan 24, 2014)

Apparently, "Theonomy" or "Christian reconstructionism" is what I am after. I also see that this is no settled debate. 

Could anyone direct on if this is a good "activist project" to pursue for school? I mean, from what little I know, (and I am probably heavily influenced by the people who I have been most recently listening to such as Frame, Doriani and others that I have downloaded from SermonAudio), it seems right to punish/restore criminals according to their crime, rather than just lock them up for X-number of years in the hope that will solve the problem.

I see that this tends towards a more postmillennium eschatology, but I am not thinking that this will make the "world a better place", rather from the idea that there are three uses of the law: 1) to be a mirror, 2) to restrain evil, and 3) to reveal what is pleasing to God (R.C. Sproul).

To take number two and apply it to civil legislation seems plausible, but I wonder if by thinking this way that I am so ignorant of what is in front of me that I do not realize the huge open door behind me that leads to error.

Insight would be appreciated. 

In Christ,


----------



## kvanlaan (Jan 24, 2014)

Check out the ARPA site ( ARPA - Association for Reformed Political Action ) - they're an organization run mostly by Can Ref folks, and they do good work. They really seem to 'get' what our place is in society, and it is really encouraging to see outreach by Reformed believers in this way.


----------



## MW (Jan 24, 2014)

xirtam said:


> or at least define what an activist would mean to a reformed Christian?



Actively supporting and promoting Reformed Christianity.

Activism in specific social and moral causes is not necessary to being a Reformed Christian nor does it require a Reformed Christian to be such an activist.


----------



## Edward (Jan 24, 2014)

Sorry, I just saw your questions to me this evening. 



xirtam said:


> I'm not sure what a "rice Christian" is,



A rice Christian refers to one who makes a nominal profession of faith to a missionary in exchange for material benefit - historically rice, but can include medical care, or shelter. The target of the missionary gets something that helps him or her survive, and missionary gets to add to his count. 
Rice Christian - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Who is a Rice Christian? (with pictures)


----------



## jwithnell (Jan 24, 2014)

It might be fair to say that Christians sometime walk parallel to people of other faiths when what we see as right according to God's word intersects with what others are trying to do (think Venn diagram here). There are many folks that would defend the weaker person in the face of "might makes right" but we would do so because that weaker person is created in God's image whereas another group might do so from a viewpoint that man in and of himself has value. The result would be the same -- protecting the life of the weaker man -- but the motivation, perspective, etc., would be different.


----------



## jwithnell (Jan 25, 2014)

Have you read Cornelius Van Til? He does an excellent job with this type question and would be a good source on evaluating philosophy, including ethics, up through the mid-20th century.


----------



## David Shedlock (Jan 25, 2014)

I believe "activist" usually means an advocate for a social cause, such as abortion, the environment, on taxes, etc. Usually it involves public policy or at least changing public perception. I believe a Christian can be an activist, but the church should stay clear of it.


----------



## OPC'n (Jan 25, 2014)

You could write a paper on the reformed definition and actions of ethical activism without mentioning a specific topic which would answer how to deal with all ethical activism questions/actions.


----------

